
Ask HN: Which is correct? Un-Install, or De-Install? - Jaruzel
We&#x27;re all pretty clued up people right? And we&#x27;re more than familiar with software... So my learned friends, which is correct English.. uninstall, or deinstall ?<p>The internet seems confused over this, hence me asking it here.
======
dsr_
Uninstall, or remove.

However, if a critical mass start using deinstall, that will become correct.
English doesn't have a governing academy, it has a general consensus.

------
hankhill
Just remove.

------
liudmila
uninstall

